# 12001



## SusanWestover (Jul 21, 2008)

Needing some clarification on wounds treated in the office please.  Can you charge repair codes if just using steri strips?  We have a Coding Companion book in our office which indicates under "Coding Tips" - Wounds treated with cleansing, irrigation, and control of bleeding qualify as a simple repair even if they are not closed with sutures.  Would you charge the repair code or just an E/M code.  Thanks!


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 22, 2008)

It was my understanding that wound repairs using steri-strips aren't separately chargable.  That it would be included in the E&M service, but I may be wrong.  I'd like to know how others are charging this as well.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 22, 2008)

my understanding is the same as Treetoads - using steristrips "alone", ONLY steristrips is included in the E/M.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm with Donna and "L"

Adhesive strip repair
I used Steri-Strips to close a wound on my patient's arm. What repair code should I use?

There isn't any CPT code for a simple wound closure using only adhesive strips. Codes 12001-13160—for simple, intermediate, or complex repairs—are for wound closures using sutures, staples, or tissue adhesives such as Dermabond, either by themselves or in some combination. But repairing a laceration with adhesive strips shouldn't be coded as a repair. You should include the application in the appropriate E&M code you report for the visit. 

The author, Barbara F. Halenar, is an associate editor of Medical Economics. She is a member of the American Academy of Professional Coders.


----------

